# EOS M50 Help Manual



## Rocky (Jun 29, 2018)

I was looking at the official EOS M50 Manual on the USA Canon website. It seems pretty useless . I found a EOS M50 Help Manual in the Hong Kong Canon website. 
http://support-hk.canon-asia.com/contents/HK/EN/0302980801.html
It is a lot more useful. If anybody has found a better manual for EOS M50, please share it.


----------



## brianboru (Jul 6, 2018)

Thanks Rocky! 

That guide at least admits the BR-E1 remote works with the M50 unlike the North-America User Manual that does not even mention remotes. I just ordered an M50 so am appreciative of better information.

-- Brian


----------



## Rocky (Jul 7, 2018)

brianboru said:


> Thanks Rocky!
> 
> That guide at least admits the BR-E1 remote works with the M50 unlike the North-America User Manual that does not even mention remotes. I just ordered an M50 so am appreciative of better information.
> 
> -- Brian


I just go my M50. It does comes with a relatively better manual on paper. Also don't be shocked that it does not come with disk or cables.


----------



## brianboru (Jul 18, 2018)

Rocky said:


> brianboru said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Rocky!
> ...




For completeness - the printed manual that came with my M50 is tri-lingual (English, French and Spanish). Reviewing the index, and spot checking random sections, the content matches the "User Manual" available online.

I like the camera so far. Compared to the original "M", focus is so much quicker and more accurate. The focus peeking for manual exposure is great! The viewfinder works well - especially in bright sun. High ISO is quite good. 

My biggest whine is that it doesn't have the super solid feel of the original M. On the M50, one is touching what seem like engineered plastics instead of the all metal feel of the original M.

-- Brian


----------



## mb66energy (Jul 18, 2018)

In my opinion the manual doesn't "fit" the M50s capacities and and does not (or not clearly) explain some of its limitations.

Just one example: The high speed video mode (100 / 120 Hz) is restricted to 1.3 k resolution and AF is not available. Fiddling with the menus and reading some on board commentary helped to understand the camera after trying different settings and looking at the options.

While the camera itself is a plastic fantastic beast I would appreciate a more "professional" manual - especially because of the limited battery run time which does not invite to look into the menus for a long time without being stressed!

But at the end: The well thought out menu system and the possibility to create different named (!) MyMenu tabs helps a lot to use the cameras vast amount of features easily and within reasonable time.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 20, 2018)

I think the paper menu that comes with the M50 is worse than the menu from the better Powershot.


----------

